# Cx-1??



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I just found out that TT1 will be using the CX-1 and they think red/white. Any idea of approx frame weights or any feedback on that particular model? I'm a bit of a weight weenie as a hill climber. I do well on my heavy-ass Bianchi, but would assume almost anything would out-perform my 928 C2C. I recently ordered a 928 SL, but that won't arrive for a while, at least I think so. I won't be getting a free frame on the regional amateur team, but it would be kinda cool to ride what the pro team is using.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

You will love the CX1, I did, it was pretty damn amazing. I had my 54S (I'm 6'2") under 14lbs with Dura Ace and some nice Easton parts. Nothing crazy light either.
The ride was amazing, if you're familiar with how Colnagos feel, then the CX1 will be very familiar, if not I think you'll be pleasantly surprised...


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I really have zero experience at this point and know nothing about the company. I have a deep respect for Italian bikes, but don't know a whole lot about Colnago. 

Is the CX-1 one of their better race bikes? The frame seems to look that way.

I think the Bianchi I was looking at had a frame weight of 1080g with an ISP and the fork was about 320g.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Frame, uncut fork, HS, seat collar in size 52. 1730g. That's actual weight, not advertised weight. And no way is any Bianchi 928 ISP 1080g. No way.
The CX-1 is not light, but can be built up to be illegal easily enough.
Rides great though.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

mtbbmet said:


> Frame, uncut fork, HS, seat collar in size 52. 1730g. That's actual weight, not advertised weight. And no way is any Bianchi 928 ISP 1080g. No way.
> The CX-1 is not light, but can be built up to be illegal easily enough.
> Rides great though.


Would there be a suggestion for a ligher Colnago? I suspect the pro team needs to maintain the UCI weight limit. I really don't know much about Colnago. 

At this point, the grouches at the shop don't want to touch this until Monday when the other guy (who actually does stuff) is in. 

As for the Bianchi weight, meh, everyone lies a bit. I just know what I'm told.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Nope, the EPS is only about 50g lighter. But $2000 more. The CX-1 can be built under weight without spending a lot of cash. With Record or DA and resonable wheels it would be under 16lbs with pedals.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Gotcha. I was gonna go with Record (as should any Italian bike  ) Selle Italia's Carbino Gel Flow, Mavic CCU's for now and Zen Enlightenments with SS spokes (for hills/#^$# cross winds). 

$2000 for 50g is steep. 

I guess I'll know more info on Monday when someone at the shop gives a crap.


----------



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm probably going to buy a EPS next month. 
And my wife a CX-1
I'm just an average heavy cyclist.
She is an amazing light climber..... She tested it and was in love. She currently owns a Look 585 Optimum.
If you are a climber, go for it.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for all your help, guys!!! 

The guy in charge of the regional team is investigating to see if we might qualify for some sort of discount. It would be cool if there was, but I was lucky enough to be in the market at this time. 

I should know more on Monday or so.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Our team mostly rides em. Mine goes 14.6lbs with reynolds mv tubulars and mostly dura ace. Comforatble flyte saddle. Excellent all around bike for the whole racing season. 6'1" me. Lighter than a 928. According to our current world champ masters rider who can ride anything he wants and just switched from an EP Colnago...a better race bike.

Climbs good, handles outstandingly...kinda ugly graphics, IMHO..(mine is white) but excellent finish and quite durable. Not the very lightest bike, but light enough and not at all fragile like some of the other superlight frames that you have to be really careful adjusting or transporting.


----------



## blackbox (Oct 12, 2005)

Our entire races on them for 2010. A couple quick observations...
a) Not the lightest bike, not the heaviest
b) Great Climber
c) Great sprinter
d) Not that comfortable on long rides, frame is very stiff
e) All around excellent race bike


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Thanks, guys! You're certainly making the decision easy! As much as I like Bianchi, I was a little bummed that the 928 SL was available with an integrated seat post only. I wasn't worried about the ISP in terms of fit, but I've heard travel is a little more challenging. Without a doubt, something with a conventional seat post should be much less effort. 

I saw that Colnago listed this as their stiffest frame. When you say that it's not the best for longer distances, approximately what qualifies as these longer distances? I'm a Cat 5 at the moment and will be moving to Cat 4 after 2-3 more mass starts, but where I'm from I don't think I'll ever need to bike more than 60 miles in a road race. 

I can't say I find the graphics conventional, but it's Italian and part of the statement and style.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

spade2you said:


> Thanks, guys! You're certainly making the decision easy! As much as I like Bianchi, I was a little bummed that the 928 SL was available with an integrated seat post only. I wasn't worried about the ISP in terms of fit, but I've heard travel is a little more challenging. Without a doubt, something with a conventional seat post should be much less effort.
> 
> I saw that Colnago listed this as their stiffest frame. When you say that it's not the best for longer distances, approximately what qualifies as these longer distances? I'm a Cat 5 at the moment and will be moving to Cat 4 after 2-3 more mass starts, but where I'm from I don't think I'll ever need to bike more than 60 miles in a road race.
> 
> I can't say I find the graphics conventional, but it's Italian and part of the statement and style.


 I raced mine in a couple of Ultras this season and rode countless 5+ hr rides. I didn't find the CX-1 uncomfortably stiff at all. The guys on our team all comment on what a great easy-racing bike it has been....It causes no distractions..Just does the job. Best all around bike I've had out of many high-enders.. 

Below is a link to one of the Ultra races I rode the Colnago on...Heat caused many, including me, to stop at around 10hrs into this event, but the bike was not ever a factor. I did the long loop of about 140miles and 10K+' of climbing with an average over 16mph, better than my previous average speeds by almost a mile per hr.

http://www.raceacrossoregon.com/roftt


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Thanks again!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Anyone know how to contact Colnago America? My dealer's distributor can't get it, but he wasn't getting anywhere with their website.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

What do you mean? Are you going through an authorized dealer?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

mtbbmet said:


> What do you mean? Are you going through an authorized dealer?


There are no authorized dealers anywhere near me. The best I can do is a shop willing to try to order the frame.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Good luck with that. Colnago America has clamped down on non-authorized dealers. You but a frame from anyone who is backdooring product and you have no warranty. So unless they set up as a Colnago dealer, they ain't gettin you a frame. Try Wrench Science or contact The Kraken at Pista Palace.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

My dealer was actually considering becoming an official Colnago dealer and was a long time ago, but couldn't seem to get anywhere with applying or finding out any contact info, other then the number to Italy. I'm not exactly sure how it works, but my dealer has (at least in the past) been able to order products that his distributor would carry as long as there weren't any other local dealerships that it would take business from. About all we have is Bianchi, Giant, Trek (who doesn't?!), Felt, Scott, Specialized, and Cervelo. Nobody stocks the higher end Italian bikes any more. 

Crap. Looks like I'm SOL.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I don't think there is much going on in the Chicago office right now. I hear they are going through changes. But tell the shop to contact Italy (probably Alex) and inquire about setting up an account. Minimal investment if there is no one else around selling it


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

mtbbmet said:


> I don't think there is much going on in the Chicago office right now. I hear they are going through changes. But tell the shop to contact Italy (probably Alex) and inquire about setting up an account. Minimal investment if there is no one else around selling it


I'll pass that along to my shop. LOL, I'd be by far the only guy on a new Colnago. There are only a handful of guys using Colnagos and I'd doubt if any were past the mid 90's.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

spade2you said:


> I just found out that TT1 will be using the CX-1 and they think red/white. Any idea of approx frame weights or any feedback on that particular model? I'm a bit of a weight weenie as a hill climber. I do well on my heavy-ass Bianchi, but would assume almost anything would out-perform my 928 C2C. I recently ordered a 928 SL, but that won't arrive for a while, at least I think so. I won't be getting a free frame on the regional amateur team, but it would be kinda cool to ride what the pro team is using.


Do you race for TT1? If so, do you happen to know Adam Driscoll? He lives in my neck of the woods and I've been racing against him since 2007. Granted, he is now a 2 and I am still a 4, but I'm going to try to remedy that in 2010, kids and wife allowing. He also created his own team called Adventures for the Cure. He and his brother raced the RAAM the past couple of years. Anyway, he is a great guy, along with his brother.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

mtbbmet said:


> Nope, the EPS is only about 50g lighter. But $2000 more. The CX-1 can be built under weight without spending a lot of cash. With Record or DA and resonable wheels it would be under 16lbs with pedals.


I built up my 53cm traditional C50 with Record 10 speed, Zipp 202's, and Cinelli Ram bar and Cinelli Neo stem and it comes in at 14.3 pounds. I think it would be really easy to get the CX-1 under 16 pounds.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> Do you race for TT1? If so, do you happen to know Adam Driscoll? He lives in my neck of the woods and I've been racing against him since 2007. Granted, he is now a 2 and I am still a 4, but I'm going to try to remedy that in 2010, kids and wife allowing. He also created his own team called Adventures for the Cure. He and his brother raced the RAAM the past couple of years. Anyway, he is a great guy, along with his brother.


I race for the Omaha regional club team. If I were on the pro or development team, I think I would have been issued the CX-1.  

I don't know Adam Driscoll. I've only met one of the development/RAAM team members in person. So far, everyone I've met has been really cool. 

Just hoping to snag the same bike for the heck of it since I'm already wearing the same jersey.  


My shop owner is somewhat optimistic about the CX-1, but if I get the Bianchi 928SL, I'd hafta use something else for crits, although I was planning on taking it easy on the crits since I'm just not a huge fan in general and I'll be jumping to Cat 4.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Well, my dealer called up Colnago and might become a dealer. Since my shop specializes in high end Italian bikes, Colnago seems interested in having an Omaha dealership. At this point, the frame is more expensive than the 928 SL and significantly more expensive than a B4P, which I consider to be about an equivalent to the CX-1. If they offer me a decent deal, I'll strongly consider the CX-1.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

spade2you said:


> Well, my dealer called up Colnago and might become a dealer. Since my shop specializes in high end Italian bikes, Colnago seems interested in having an Omaha dealership. At this point, the frame is more expensive than the 928 SL and significantly more expensive than a B4P, which I consider to be about an equivalent to the CX-1. If they offer me a decent deal, I'll strongly consider the CX-1.


The top of the line Bianchi will always be a lot cheaper than the top of the line Colnago, or at least that is what I have found over the last 4 years. I almost went with a Bianchi 928 lugged frame for $1,800 because the cheapest carbon fiber Colnago I could find in the US was $3,600 for the Cristallo. Then I found the Cristallo overseas for $2,500 and bit the bullet. About a year ago I bought the Colnago C50 for $3,200 from overseas.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> The top of the line Bianchi will always be a lot cheaper than the top of the line Colnago, or at least that is what I have found over the last 4 years. I almost went with a Bianchi 928 lugged frame for $1,800 because the cheapest carbon fiber Colnago I could find in the US was $3,600 for the Cristallo. Then I found the Cristallo overseas for $2,500 and bit the bullet. About a year ago I bought the Colnago C50 for $3,200 from overseas.


With the CX-1 being their 2nd in line racer to the EPS (depending on how you look at it) and more expensive than Bianchi's #1 and definitely a lot more than what I would be considered Bianchi's #2 and rough equivalent to the CX-1. The B4P is definitely cheaper, but I can't say I'm wild about the current paint schemes. 

I figure I'll still go with the CX-1 if they cut me some sort of deal. Perhaps since I'm on TT1 and there hasn't been a new Colnago in town for years they'll work with me a little.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

fabsroman said:


> Do you race for TT1? If so, do you happen to know Adam Driscoll? He lives in my neck of the woods and I've been racing against him since 2007. Granted, he is now a 2 and I am still a 4, but I'm going to try to remedy that in 2010, kids and wife allowing. He also created his own team called Adventures for the Cure. He and his brother raced the RAAM the past couple of years. Anyway, he is a great guy, along with his brother.


I know Adam. One of the coolest guys and a really gifted cyclist. Incidentally they raced RAAM on fixed gears. Guy loves to ride his bike.


----------

